# PM9 Range Report



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

I purchased 2 PM9's. One for my wife and one for me. My wife's performed flawlessly from the first round.
Mine had continuous FTF problems on every box of ammo I put through it. Well after I reached 600 rounds the problem stopped. I put 200 rounds through this weekend. I used all different brands of ammo and no failures. My last box was 50 rounds of the defense ammo I use and again no issues. What a relief.
I guess some guns require a longer break-in period.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

I just took my new P9 to the range for the first time today.
My worked flawlessly.

A total of 159 rounds with 34 of those being JHP.

Everything fed, fired, and extracted perfectly.

I was looking for a small but not too small, light but not too light, easy to shoot, 9mm pistol.
I guess I found it.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Steve S said:


> ...
> I guess some guns require a longer break-in period.


You are correct. The Kahr polymers are known for needing a break-in period.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Mine required none.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Three FTE's in first 50 rounds, then perfection. Now about 350 through it. Love it. It does like to be well lubed. I personally use Mobil One synthetic ao all the guns and they seem to love it.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Glenn-SC said:


> ....I was looking for a small but not too small, light but not too light, easy to shoot, 9mm pistol.
> I guess I found it.


+1!!:smt023:smt023

And I'll add to this by saying that I will propably never be able to part with my P9. When I'm sitting at home, and decide to run out for a minute... its the go to gun! So slim and light, it conceals effortlessly. Yet its large framed enough to be a very controllable and accurate pistol. It's gotta be the best conceal carry 9mm, *ounce for ounce*. Sure, I shoot all of my pistols a little better than my Kahr, but at less than 16 ounces, it weighs half of the lightest of them. It won't replace my 1911 or p228 for EDC, but when I have to have something unnoticeable, its definitely the Kahr.

Spend a few minutes with it at the range, and you wouldn't guess that you could make that small DAO poly 9mm shoot the way it does!


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

My PM9 ran fine right out of the box..... 330 rounds so far with no prblems at all!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Its a good thing you didn't just cash it in riight away because someone else would have had a great gun and you would have had a bad taste concerning Kahrs. I love my Kahr carry it every day. It is the one gun I handle every single day. I have a lot of shot through it too. Cant carry a gun you arent fimiliar with.

RCG


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

I think what gave me the patience to work it out was the fact that my wife had one with no issues. The other reason is that I am more accurate with the PM9 than any of my Glocks.


----------



## Yankee Station (Oct 4, 2009)

*Decision*

My favorite gunshop has two Rohrbaugh 9mm's in stock, and I'm in a quandry as to what to do. I own 3 Kahr's, a K9, MK9, and a PM9. The PM 9 is a handfull to shoot, but the Rohrbaugh is 3 oz. lighter, and must be like grabbing onto an electric fence to shoot. I don't think it would conceal any better than the PM9, and has a better track record for problems.


----------



## packinaglock (Aug 31, 2009)

Glenn-SC said:


> Mine required none.


Same here


----------



## packinaglock (Aug 31, 2009)

Hollander said:


> Three FTE's in first 50 rounds, then perfection. Now about 350 through it. Love it. It does like to be well lubed. I personally use Mobil One synthetic ao all the guns and they seem to love it.


I've been hearing a lot of this, I gotta try it.


----------



## wagon (Sep 26, 2009)

I've been using RemOil but I can't tell a different anyway from one with another anyway. I am loaded with M1 0W40 in the garage.. should that work, too, in your opinion? Thanks in advance.



Hollander said:


> I personally use Mobil One synthetic ao all the guns and they seem to love it.


----------

